# [SOLVED]Trouble with Intel WiFi Link 100 series

## Polochon_street

Hello everyone!

I post here because I have a littre trouble to make my wifi card work: even if I see the wlan0 interface, it says "wlan0: interface does not support scanning". 

I use iwlagn and iwlcore modules, and iwlwifi-1000-ucode in /lib/firmware. I tried to emerge linux-firmware, and to do "modprobe iwlagn hw_disable_scan=1", but it didn't work.

Here is some commands:

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:e6:ba:81:c7:65 

          inet addr:192.168.0.27  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: 2a01:e35:2e62:6e40:92e6:baff:fe81:c765/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::92e6:baff:fe81:c765/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14801 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14953 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3640627 (3.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1092906 (1.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:49

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4 

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:64:6b:f5:ee 

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

iwlagn                110969  0

snd_seq_dummy           1247  0

snd_seq_oss            23677  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4794  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41430  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4523  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32364  0

snd_mixer_oss          12647  1 snd_pcm_oss

nvidia              10068980  0

iwlcore                77481  2 iwlagn,iwl3945

atl1c                  26467  0

asus_laptop            13001  0

```

Do you need other informations?

Thanks by advance!

(And sorry for my bad English, I'm French, so...)[/code]Last edited by Polochon_street on Sat Feb 19, 2011 5:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

does it work if you do "ifconfig wlan0 up" before you scan?

Post a complete dmesg please after doing the above if it didn't work.

----------

## Polochon_street

It still doesn't work with ifconfig wlan0 up.

dmesg:

```

[    4.172251] udev: starting version 151

[    4.172299] udevd (1068): /proc/1068/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1068/oom_score_adj instead.

[    4.228501] udevadm used greatest stack depth: 4336 bytes left

[    4.449524] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.449546] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.520825] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: version 1.0.1.0-NAPI

[    4.720497] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    4.720500] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    4.720633] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.720671] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.720739] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1000 BGN, REV=0x6C

[    4.725082] asus_laptop: Asus Laptop Support version 0.42

[    4.729363] asus_laptop:   N71Vg model detected

[    4.733648] asus_laptop: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver

[    4.733727] input: Asus Laptop extra buttons as /devices/platform/asus_laptop/input/input7

[    4.733865] Registered led device: asus::touchpad

[    4.733946] Registered led device: asus::kbd_backlight

[    4.742746] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x15e, CALIB=0x6

[    4.742766] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

[    4.742877]   alloc irq_desc for 48 on node -1

[    4.742879]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    4.742919] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.836978] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 128.50.3.1 build 13488

[    4.839363] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    5.082195] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    5.082198] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    6.069212] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    6.069224] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.069229] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    6.069471] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:08:56 PST 2010

[    8.155817] EXT4-fs (sda9): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    9.271056] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.418081] Adding 4088504k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4088504k 

[   14.084532]   alloc irq_desc for 49 on node -1

[   14.084535]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[   14.084573] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[   14.136996] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   15.667399] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

[   15.667932] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   23.722254] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   65.288611] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  111.960342] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  127.796521] mtrr: base(0xfb000000) is not aligned on a size(0xe00000) boundary

[  128.944099] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

[  301.704171] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3640 bytes left

```

(A dmesg is too long)

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0654 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)

```

Thanks!

----------

## roarinelk

Interesting. Does it associate with an AP if you configure the link manually?

EDIT: try and build iwlagn as module (instead of built-in).

----------

## Polochon_street

How can I associate it with an access point?

Iwlagn is already build as a module, I don't see what to do...

Thank you!

----------

## roarinelk

Set up a test access point with no encryption, and enter this as root:

iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto essid <name>

ifconfig wlan0 up

with iwconfig you should see whether it has associated or not.

----------

## Polochon_street

It says, when I do "iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto essid freebox"

```

Error for wireless device "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :

SET failed on device wlan0 ; invalid argument

```

:/

What does it mean?

----------

## roarinelk

and if you omit "txpower auto"?

Honestly I have no idea.  It certainly seems like the device isn't working

as in either the firmware version is not right for the driver version (which

was a problem for me on the Intel 2200BG) or something is missing from

the kernel configuration.

----------

## Polochon_street

When I omit "txpower auto", it says in addition "cannot read /proc/net/wireless".

Hmm.... In a fully fonctionnal debian, there is a module "mac80211" which is working, and that loads iwlagn and iwlcore: maybe it is the thing which is missing (huh... weird sentence, sorry)?

----------

## roarinelk

What kernel version are you using?  Did you try latest git-sources?

please also post your .config.

----------

## Polochon_street

Here is uname -a:

```
Linux polochon_gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Fri Feb 18 00:19:13 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7450 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

What do you mean by "the latest git sources"?

And .config:

http://pastebin.com/pR2UWBEV

(too long).

Oh, and thank you very much for being interested in my problem :p (is that english?)

----------

## roarinelk

I believe you need to enable "CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT" in your .config.

   Location:                                 

  x     -> Networking support (NET [=y]) 

  x       -> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y]) 

  x         -> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211 [=y])

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Polochon_street wrote:*   

> When I omit "txpower auto", it says in addition "cannot read /proc/net/wireless".

 

a few things:

-does /proc/net/wireless actually exist? 

-are you testing wpa_supplicant.conf with nl80211, or with wext? 

-i think things like iwlist require WEXT

-assuming the nl80211 stuff is already in the kernel:

```

emerge net-wireless/iw

iw wlan0 scan

```

-iwconfig is from wireless-tools, which expects WEXT

-iw is from, well, iw, which works with NL80211

I am typing to you from:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series 1000BGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

        Kernel modules: iwlagn

```

So I know it works  :Smile: 

But the tool you are using to scan is incorrect for NL80211. You can either enable WEXT in the kernel, at which point iwlist should work, or go nl80211, and just use iw

----------

## Polochon_street

Activate "CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_OLD" worked, or something like that!

I just had a strange error when doing "ifup wlan0", solved by unblock wlan0 with rfkill.

Thank you very much both of you! (Is it english?)

----------

